# Help,please!



## Entwes (Dec 29, 2020)

Need advice.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

1. Buy low, sell high.
2. If in doubt, throw it out.
3. Wear clean underwear. EVERY day
4. Measure twice, cut once
5. Call your mom.

Any other advice you need?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Look both ways before you cross the road.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Great topic.
A stitch in time saves nine.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

boatswain2PA said:


> 5. Call your mom.


I did my internship at a famous, large county hospital where there was minimal supervision of junior physicians by the seniors. When we were confronted by an unusual medical emergency situation, we lived by the rule "When in doubt, do what your mother would have done."


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

When you come to a fork in the road, take it.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks for the laughs this morning, folks.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

doc- said:


> I did my internship at a famous, large county hospital where there was minimal supervision of junior physicians by the seniors. When we were confronted by an unusual medical emergency situation, we lived by the rule "When in doubt, do what your mother would have done."


I don't my mother would have ever qualified for medical school


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Don't run with scissors.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Never spit into the wind
Don't put keys into an electric outlet


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't pee on an electric fence!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

You can observe a lot just by watching.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe you should give us a little more info on what kind of advice you are looking for...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Look under the car hood for kittens before starting the car.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Look under the car hood for kittens before starting the car.


Dad didn't do that in 1969. He started up his 1955 belair and chopped up two!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We never lost any cats that way but my friend lost her kitten in a similar incident.
Banging on the hood works to scare them out.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

TripleD said:


> Don't pee on an electric fence!


Where were yo 60 years ago?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

67drake said:


> You can observe a lot just by watching.


I've heard that works for houses, fields, neighbors, etc., too. Not just lots.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

PUT THAT DOWN! You will put your eye out.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

TripleD said:


> Dad didn't do that in 1969. He started up his 1955 belair and chopped up two!


Not to hijack the thread, I’d hate to get too far off topic....
When I worked as an auto mechanic, a guy bought his car to the shop I worked at saying he could swear he heard meowing under his car. We put it up on the lift and found 3 kittens hanging on for dear life on his differential and rear end housing. 
We put them in a box and gave them away as people came into the shop that day. No charge.
Now back to advice.....


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't tie your shoe near a goat you don't trust.
Go ahead and put that egg in your pocket real quick, you probably won't forget about it and lean on a fence. ;-)


----------



## Nina (May 10, 2002)

The one I'm still learning to live by: "In *all* things - give thanks!"


----------

